# Old School Hertz 'Air' Mille Subwoofers



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Is anyone here currently running infinate baffle using a Hertz Air Mille Free Air subwoofer ?

What kind of sound quality can I expect from one of these, perhaps the 15" model running infinate baffle in the trunk of my Skyline on 750w RMS ?


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

its a stroker. LOL

kidding, but it looks like one...


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Now thats an awesome sub! I had the old mille components and one of those 12s. I found the line a little weak (power handling, not so much the sub) but sounded very nice. They were not my thing but I like them over the new stuff personally. IB will be perfect for that sub!


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

but...decent sound quality in the process ? running IB ?

These subs seemed to be spec'd for Free Air, Sealed and Ported in the manuals.....but are called HERTZ AIR MILLE, FREE AIR SUBWOOFER......

Atleast I wouldn't have to build a box for my current ML3000...lol....and I am sure that 750w RMS from my LRx5.1k would do fine with that 15" ML3800.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I think that sub IB will give you excellent results! I think the 750w might be a little wishfull in an ib configuration but just be carefull with it. I ran the 12 in a ported box (dont remember all the details but it was large) and it was absolutely amazing. The model below those (forget the models) were probably some of the worst sounding subs I have ever used (hsk line now dont know if it was hsk energy or what back then?). I dont remember if they made a 10" mille sub from that line and I could fit an adequate ported box in my center console (and I could find one) I would use one again in a heart beat. I dont think I would run one sealed though?


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

Low Xmax, high Fs (*really *high for a free-air 15), high inductance...meh. If you can look past the brand...big IF...there's lots of other subs which will be louder off the same power and play lower.

Bust out that WinISD and get to modeling


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

ryan s said:


> .... If you can look past the brand.......


I have been around here long enough for you to know that's not possible.....LOL
It's already bought and paid for. No turning back now.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

While I agree there might be more then a few subs out there that can do the same or maybe better job....I am curious as to the cost of these since there pretty old (in sub years  I also would not worry about the lows It will be just fine!


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> While I agree there might be more then a few subs out there that can do the same or maybe better job....I am curious as to the cost of these since there pretty old (in sub years  I also would not worry about the lows It will be just fine!


I paid just under $500 USD shipped express from Italy for a Brand New In Box Unit.

Could I have done it better and cheaper ? sure I could have. Would my OCD allow me to mix/match brands ?...lol...NOT A CHANCE 

To tell you the truth, I am not too worried, as these subs (Mille Air) have received nothing but praise world-wide for the last 5 years and if I am not happy with it, I still have my originally planned-to-use Mille ML3000 12" ready to go into a box.

I am willing to sacrifice a bit of SQ (by using the Mille Air) in order to have a trunk.....It's not like I will be competing with anyone. This is for my own enjoyment. Not someone elses.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Allan74 said:


> I paid just under $500 USD shipped express from Italy for a Brand New In Box Unit.
> 
> Could I have done it better and cheaper ? sure I could have. Would my OCD allow me to mix/match brands ?...lol...NOT A CHANCE
> 
> ...


Good for you! You should absolutely put in your car what YOU want! I honestly dont think you will have anything but spectacular results with it! They are true sq performers no doubt! 
I dont find anything wrong with going all one company. Is it always the best of everything? probably not! Surely there is nothing wrong with it. As long as you give credit to other companys and dont put yours on a pedestal because its what you own (this might require a little more work
Either way make sure you let us know how it turns out!
Good luck and happy listening!


----------

